# miniDSP question



## ceh383 (Jan 26, 2013)

I have a miniDSP 2x4, that is currently working as it should. Is there any way to retrieve the current configuration from the miniDSP and save it on a computer? I can't find an option for it.
I had several configurations saved, but then the computer died and I lost them all....No backup, stupid me!
I'd like to make some changes, but would like to be able to revert back to the current settings if it doesn't sound right.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

ceh383 said:


> I have a miniDSP 2x4 ... Is there any way to retrieve the current configuration from the miniDSP and save it on a computer? ...


See pgs. 23 & 24 of the owner's manual (PDF).


----------



## ceh383 (Jan 26, 2013)

eljay said:


> See pgs. 23 & 24 of the owner's manual (PDF).


I read that earlier and it gave me hope. The save button saves the current configuration that's in the plug-in, not what's stored in the DSP.
I've come to the conclusion that I can not do what I want to. It seems that if you don't save or lose the plug-in config file there's no getting it back from the DSP, the transfer is a one-way street.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I think the best you will be able to do is look at the configuration and write down your settings so you can reproduce them in a new program setup. Sorry, don't think there is a way to do what you want to. The SYNC function goes the other direction, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## ceh383 (Jan 26, 2013)

AudiocRaver said:


> *I think the best you will be able to do is look at the configuration* and write down your settings so you can reproduce them in a new program setup. Sorry, don't think there is a way to do what you want to. The SYNC function goes the other direction, I'm pretty sure.


Any idea how to do that?
I haven't seen an option that will allow viewing the current state.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

You are right, I did not think that one through. Apologies. There is no way to pull configuration from the 2x4 unit back into your PC, and that is the whole problem.

This is a bit of trouble, and I'm not sure if it will help or not. Use REW to measure the response of the 2x4, then have REW generate the correction curve for the 2x4 to make its output flat. That will tell you the inverse of what is going on inside the 2x4.

Say, for instance, that you had originally used REW to determine that a single correction filter was needed at 100 Hz, a -3 dB filter with Q = 2, so that is the filter in the 2x4 right now. Run REW to determine the correction needed to return that response to flat, and it should tell you that you need a single filter at 100 Hz, +3 dB with a Q=2. Now you know the filter value inside the 2x4, just remember to change the +3 to a -3 (or vice versa), and there is your answer.

Unfortunately it will not be that precise, even with minimum-phase filters and values, the reversing process in real life will not be exactly the same, but since you are doing it all electronically with no room acoustics involved, you should be close.

Or you could skip the whole question of the original values and just start over, you have to do that at some point anyway.


----------



## ceh383 (Jan 26, 2013)

That seems like a lot of work to only be close. I guess I could turn off the room correction and bypass the DSP, take new measurements to create new filters with. The only thing I would be guessing at is the high and low pass filter settings...


----------

